# Pte. Victor Howey Laid to Rest



## Brad Sallows (10 Nov 2000)

Recently recovered remains of this member of the Lincoln and Welland Regt were interred today in the Canadian cemetery at Bergen-op-Zoom.

Comments and pictures at:

http://www.tanknet.org/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000516.html


----------

